# R H  MACY & CO. NEW YORK



## cookie (Mar 19, 2012)

I believe this was the founder of MACY'S  dept stores......


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep... I've seen a whiskey jug from them. Anybody know if this kind of stuff is valuable, what with the Macy's connection?


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2012)

Back in the day they sold everything from stoneware to glass, embossed & paper labeled with Whiskey, Inks, Fruit Jars  and other stuff...


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 19, 2012)

yup that's from the same company, its a bluing bottle... Macy's was founded in the 1850's, started out with a stand in the street...

 this bowl I dug from them is from the 1856-58 period


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> yup that's from the same company, its a bluing bottle... Macy's was founded in the 1850's, started out with a stand in the street...
> 
> this bowl I dug from them is from the 1856-58 period


 This was a common form for them, I have seen 5 or 6 similar pieces...[]


----------



## botlguy (Mar 20, 2012)

You all are a WEALTH of knowledge. I never knew any of this before. THANX for sharing.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 20, 2012)

It was very common to brand a bottle by store name as a distributor, look at at the local meds etc.. Macy,  Sears Roebuck and others did the same thing with almost all their products. 
 Was it the Miracle on 34th St., probably not.[]
 Cool bottle and nice connection anyway.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2012)

> I believe this was the founder of MACY'S dept stores......


 
 Hey John,

 Nice one, sir, but no it was ole Rowland Hussey Macy. [8D] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His first store... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.




From.


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Surf are you saying he didn't found the company ??? I ask because he was the founder unless I'm reading it wrong...Jim[:-]


 WIKI...

 Macy's was founded by Rowland Hussey Macy, who between 1843 and 1855 opened four retail dry goods stores, including the original Macy's store in downtown Haverhill, Massachusetts, established in 1851 to serve the mill industry employees of the area. They all failed, but he learned from his mistakes. Macy moved to New York City in 1858 and established a new store named "R.H Macy Dry Goods" on Sixth Avenue between 13th and 14th Streets, which was far north of where other dry goods stores were at the time. On the company's first day of business on October 28, 1858 sales totaled US$11.08, equal to $297.09 today. From the very beginning, Macy's logo has included a star in one form or another, which comes from a tattoo that Macy got as a teenager when he worked on a Nantucket whaling ship, the Emily Morgan.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> I believe this was the founder of MACY'S  dept stores......


 
 Hey Jim,

 No, it was a semantics thing. Ole Rowland was indeed the founder. And now for the trivia aspect:

 "Q When did Macy's adopt its logo of the single star?

 A The Macy star was inspired by a tattoo on store founder Rowland Hussey Macy and adopted in 1858.

 The Massachusetts Quaker arrived in New York in 1857 to start a dry-goods business after his previous venture as a whaler. He once was lost at sea but found a star to guide him to shore.

 He wore a star tattoo as a remembrance of the event, and that's what inspired him to adopt it as the corporate logo for his business, which survives today." From.


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> Hey Jim,
> ...


 OK, I was a bit confused...[]


----------



## botlguy (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW ! ! !   You guys are simply AWESOME !


----------

